# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 04/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Vì chỉ còn một tuần nữa là tới ngày nghỉ lễ 30/4 nên hầu như các tour trong và ngoài nước đã không còn chỗ trống. Tuy nhiên, vẫn còn một vài chỗ cho hành trình tour đến Trung Quốc từ Hà Nội mà Didau sẽ giới thiệu ngay bên dưới, ngoài ra sẽ là một số chương trình tour đang chú ý khác cho thời điểm tháng 5, sau dịp lễ. Với hành trình đến dải đất miền Trung - Đà Nẵng, Huế, Hội An, Phong Nha. Đến Sa Pa, thị trấn tận cùng phương Bắc. Đến Đài Loan nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố tại tháp 101 tầng. Và đến Nhật để ngắm hoa anh đào, chinh phục núi Phú Sĩ.


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 7.055.000VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện: đi về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 03/05

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuyền và tàu hỏa theo chương trình (nếu có)Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé vào cổng các điểm tham quan theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch, thuế và phí dịch vụ

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bến Thành

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Sa Pa - Cát Cát - Lao Chải - Tả Van*

Thời gian: 2 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 1.950.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện: tàu hỏa và xe ô tôKhởi hành: hàng ngày

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu hỏa khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhBảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT và các chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bốn Mùa

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Đài Loan - Nhật Bản*

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêmGiá tour: 37.500.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 15/5

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay và phí an ninhXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trìnhVisa Đài Loan và Nhật Bản

* Giá tour không bao gồm: dịch thuật hồ sơ, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty cổ phần du lịch Liên Bang

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Nam Ninh - Trương Gia Giới - Phượng Hoàng Cổ Trấn*

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêmGiá tour: 11.035.000 VNĐ/1kháchPhương tiện: tàu hỏa và ô tôKhởi hành: 27/04

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé tàu khứ hồi, xe và HDV theo suốt tuyếnChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trìnhVisa Trung Quốc và bảo hiểm du lịch

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Việt Trần

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Sang tháng 4,5,6 mình thấy là mùa du lịch rồi. Các đơn vị đều lên kế hoạch du lịch hè cho nhân viên của mình. Hãy lên kế hoạch và đặt tour sớm nhé. Địa điểm thì vịnh hạ long, Đồ sơn, Sầm Sơn...cũng là những địa điểm thú vị.

----------

